# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Wall mounted tv over fireplace?

## Danos

Hi 
Are there any issues with mounting a tv on a wall above a fireplace?   All the electrical connections etc will be inside the wall and the  fireplace has a mantle. 
Cheers
Dane

----------


## jago

I wouldn't do it, not with an open fire ... Smoke damage is a potential. More importantly it's the incorrect height, too high! Bottom Edge should be about 900-1200mm from ground and viewing distance should be approx 2.5 size of screen.

----------


## Armers

> Hi 
> Are there any issues with mounting a tv on a wall above a fireplace?   All the electrical connections etc will be inside the wall and the  fireplace has a mantle. 
> Cheers
> Dane

  
I wouldn't do it either... but many people still want to do it. :\ If the fireplace isn't in use at all then sure. If it is then you need to take into consideration the heat / smoke / soot.  
Cheers

----------


## Danos

Hmm i didnt think about smoke, was concerned with heat mostly.  The fireplace hasnt been used and I was going to re-open the chimney and get it back in action.  Now not too sure if i should. 
I'll check the height etc and maybe leave it with the gas heater instead. 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

I agree that most TVs in this situation are too high for normal lounge viewing. OK in, say, a pub where most people are standing or you are seated a much further distance than a standard lounge room offers. .FWIW my TV is mounted 920mm from floor to bottom edge of the screen and couldnt be happier 
Heat is definitely as issue for electronics. Maybe it'll last, but you just don't know. If fails within the warranty period I guess the manuf doesn't need to know it was mounted above a fire... Regardless, it's still a hassle to be wiithout it while they assess it etc etc. Imagine bringing back the spare 14"er from the garage for a couple of weeks  :Smilie:

----------

